# 25mm tires on C50



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

Will 25mm Conti GP4000s tires fit on a C50 without clearance issues?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

yes..


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

icsloppl said:


> yes..


Thanks!


----------

